

The software industry is due for an industrial revolution, part 3 - chton
http://www.scaletheplanet.com/post/the-industrial-revolution-part-3

======
chton
for the lazy, here's part 1: [http://www.scaletheplanet.com/post/the-
industrial-revolution...](http://www.scaletheplanet.com/post/the-industrial-
revolution-part-1) and 2: [http://www.scaletheplanet.com/post/the-industrial-
revolution...](http://www.scaletheplanet.com/post/the-industrial-revolution-
part-2)

------
chton
Make sure to read the other parts if you haven't already, and as always,
criticism welcome.

